
Universal flu vaccine finishes Phase 3 trial, results expected before December - apsec112
https://www.biondvax.com/2020/07/last-of-12400-participants-completes-final-visit-in-biondvaxs-m-001-universal-flu-vaccine-pivotal-phase-3-clinical-trial/
======
TheAdamAndChe
This is incredible!! The flu kills hundreds of thousands every year. To have
the potential to get rid of it like we have many other diseases would be
amazing.

------
N1H1L
This is cool. Is this the same group that were shown in Netflix's Pandemic?

~~~
kjaftaedi
Does not appear to be so.

This appears to be an Israeli pharmaceutical company.

The Netflix show was following an American company called 'Distributed Bio'
who is working on something called Centivax

The Centivax people currently need to raise about 10 million dollars and
currently are unsure if they are going to get any government funding or not.

------
IvyMike
It isn't clear to me: can/will a "universal" flu vaccine confer immunity for
multiple years with a single shot?

~~~
cbhl
It looks like the study in question started in 2018, so they'll have two
seasons (1.5 years) of data to answer that question.

[https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/study/NCT03450915?term=M...](https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/study/NCT03450915?term=M-001&draw=2&rank=1)

